# 489 Subsequent Entrant Visa Limited Number of Places



## yogi143 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied for my wife's 489 visa near about 4 months ago. We have been told by our lawyer that this specific visa has limited number of places and we have to wait for that. Its been 2 weeks we are waiting for her 489 subsequent entrant visa after our immigration agent gave us that limited places information. 

Now should I wait a bit more and we will get the visa or should I apply a tourist visa for her??

What you recommend??


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

2 weeks is not long to wait, have patience and let them do their work


----------



## cool_miracle1 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Hi Yogi*

I have VISA 475 and I am planning to apply Subsequent Entrant VISA 489 for my wife. I need to know couple of things:

What is the fees of this VISA?
What documents I need to submit?
Is IELTS required for her?
How much time will it take to complete the process?
When I will apply for my PR can I put her name as a dependant and will she get the PR also?
What do you mean by Limited Number of places?


Your help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

*489 susequent entrant*

Hai, 
Anyone who applied 489 subsequent entrant sep 2013 or oct? I have applied on oct 6 ,2013. Awaiting for co! Can anyone update please!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

subsequent entrat means spouse visa of 489 isnt it??


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Dependant for 475! Wch is subsequent entrant 489!


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Hai jayptl

I have 475 visa. Applied subsequent entrant 489 for my wife on 6 oct2013, we r now waiting for co. As per allocation table until aug14 co is allocated. Want to know if anyone ther who applied for the same in sept 2013 or oct!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

well currently 489 visa is running low priority processing....I guess it takes 3 months min as per time line of other expat member..

can u tell me howmuch visa fee of 489 sspouse?


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Hai jayptl, 

Subsequent entrant 489 does not fall under any priority groups, and we paid 3550$ ! Applied online..


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i dont think so both fees same there culd b half like $1700 something


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ohh its too long 

does yor wife needs to go through IELTS??its really unjustice all other visa 189 and 190 once adding spuse together fees r 3550+1720... altogether..

if make sepearate appicantion why charge double.. damn it govt policy..


it


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any Updates?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Prabinlisiya said:


> Chintana 11,
> 
> No updates yet! Wen did u apply?


I applied 489 FS with 60 points 23/08/2013 and final request docs submit 28/11/2013. Received limited numbers e-mail 06/01/2014

Check our timeline: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Any latest updates???


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

*hi*



Prabinlisiya said:


> Hai,
> Anyone who applied 489 subsequent entrant sep 2013 or oct? I have applied on oct 6 ,2013. Awaiting for co! Can anyone update please!


have u got grant??


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Hai NIKSS

As per allocation table our application has been allocated to co, bt didnt receive any mails or contacts from co... Waiting for same!!! Wen did u apply?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hi, i applied 29th sept 2013, all documents send, and medical done in nov-2013, 489 RSM WA...,since i am waiting for outcome, its been 5 n half month nw:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Prabinlisiya (Oct 15, 2013)

Hai NIKSS

Pls update if ther is any progress on ur visa... Keep us on the loop!!! 

Thnx


----------

